# Hello From Kentucky



## George Coombs (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello brothers. I am new to the site. Looks very interesting. I am a member and past master of Jerusalem #9 F&AM in Henderson, KY..


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Community & Happy New Year!


----------



## cog41 (Jan 1, 2012)

Greetings from the Lone Star State.


----------



## George Coombs (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 1, 2012)

Greetings from Hazard, Ky via The Masons of Texas


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings brother


----------



## JTM (Jan 2, 2012)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 2, 2012)

Greetings and Happy New Year!

I see you've already been introduced to our own RedTemplar.


----------



## Benton (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## George Coombs (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------



## BEDickey (Jan 3, 2012)

*hi..*

Welcome brother!


----------



## Travelinglight357 (Jan 3, 2012)

George Coombs said:


> Hello brothers. I am new to the site. Looks very interesting. I am a member and past master of Jerusalem #9 F&AM in Henderson, KY..



Greetings Brother, I hail from Empire Bethel # 202 in Panama City, Fl but am originally from Union County, Ky. Glad to see the bluegrass state represented on here!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard my brother.


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome brother


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome Brother


----------

